# Which Greek Goddess are you?



## erickad71 (Aug 13, 2004)

This one is for the girls... 

http://www.paleothea.com/quiz.html

The first time I took this I got Artemis...the second time I got Hestia.


----------



## Esioul (Aug 13, 2004)

Ooops. Posted twice.


----------



## Esioul (Aug 13, 2004)

Aphrodite. 

Um.


----------



## WolvenShaman (Aug 13, 2004)

A tie:







 and...






 Guess it all depends on the time of month...  (and do my animals count as my kids?)


----------



## LadyFel (Aug 14, 2004)

And Hera... Pretty much got me in there...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Aug 14, 2004)

BTW, good to have you around, LadyFel. Long time no see. How is the little one?


----------



## Blue Mythril (Aug 14, 2004)

I was Artemis and Athena http://www.paleothea.com/Pictures/rquiz.jpg , http://www.paleothea.com/Pictures/aquiz.jpg

 took the guy one, got an official tie! Woo hoo!
 Posoidon, http://www.paleothea.com/poseidon.html and Ares, http://www.paleothea.com/ares.html.
 Damn, just realised I didn't just get a tie, I was Apollo as well! http://www.paleothea.com/apollo.html

 Damn,with the girls I got two as there was one question that I liked two answers for, it changed the result the second time, but with the Gods I am three!? Fear me little mortals, I am three times the God, twice the Goddess!
 (ph, and how did you guys get the actual pics to come up?)


----------



## Esioul (Aug 14, 2004)

I didn't get a tie at all, only Aphrodite. How dodgy.


----------



## Cricket (Aug 22, 2004)

Artemus. Goddess of the hunt.


----------



## mzarynn (Aug 22, 2004)

Never married or a Virgin....hmm  Don't know what to think about that.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 23, 2004)

I am very confused, and not just a little drunk...
Took the quiz and clicked only once, I promise,
am
Artemis, Athena and Gaea?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 23, 2004)

Odd that there are so many tied results. I guess that just goes to show that women are complex, and never to be taken for granted.


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 3, 2004)

Failing that its just that they cant make up their minds.


----------



## sable cat (Oct 4, 2004)

I am Gaia

This is the caption that was included with the picture on the web site

You’re mother earth! She’s way cool, and has tones and tones of kids. She doesn’t take ti too well when someone messes with one of her loved ones and can be a serious threat – but she is otherwise a very caring and loving and gentle person. Yay for you!


----------



## Devillishgirl (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Lotus Moon (Apr 25, 2006)

I was Gaia - thought as much...cool link ;-)


----------



## Adasunshine (Apr 25, 2006)

​I always come out as Hestia, on any quiz I've done about the Greek Goddesses, I'm always Hestia so this isn't a surprise... this time!

xx​


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm Athena and Hestia.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 25, 2006)

I got Aphrodite when I took this quiz yonks ago.. I would have prefferred Athene, agh.


----------



## orionsixwings (Jul 30, 2006)

First go --

I got HESTIA
http://www.paleothea.com/hestia.html


----------



## lea27 (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## carrie221 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Nesacat (Aug 25, 2006)

It's a tie ... Athena & Gaia ... I've no idea how that could actually tie together.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 20, 2006)

Boo yah, I'm Artemis! Yaaayy!

I also took the Gods one, and I turned out as her brother, pretty boy Apollo...I'm certainly more impressed with being Artemis.


----------



## No_one (Oct 20, 2006)

I got Artemis.

I think that is me all over.


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 15, 2006)

Me - I'm Athena.


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 15, 2006)

I hate these things. I always hope to be the sultry, beautiful one with loads of mystique, toying with the hearts of men, and I always end up being the sturdy, reliable one who carries buckets of water from the sacred spring.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 15, 2006)

I got Hestia.  Cool quiz, although I'm not sure it sounds like me.  I like being at home, but I'm no Martha.


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 15, 2006)

Paige Turner said:


> I hate these things. I always hope to be the sultry, beautiful one with loads of mystique, toying with the hearts of men, and I always end up being the sturdy, reliable one who carries buckets of water from the sacred spring.


So - what's she called then?


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 15, 2006)

SpaceShip said:


> So - what's she called then?



I don't know, _Rugbius_ or _Bucketina_ or something.


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 15, 2006)

Not exactly your ravishing goddess then?


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 15, 2006)

SpaceShip said:


> Not exactly your ravishing goddess then?



(sigh) You know…


----------



## Cloud (Nov 15, 2006)

"Bucketina" -- ROTFLMAO!

is there a quiz for a god, too?


----------



## nixie (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Faceless Woman (Dec 5, 2006)

Gaia and Artemis. Hades and Ares for God. I wanted Pan...


----------



## Kitera (Dec 22, 2006)

*Laughs* 

I don’t know what this mean, but both Artemis and Hestia popped up. =S


----------



## Angeline (Jan 25, 2007)

Ooops, I did the wrong one, I did the Greek God, I was wondering why it was asking the question about women, I didn't know what to put.........lol

I am Aphrodite, sounds a little better than Hephaestus.........oh my.


----------



## Myth (Mar 13, 2007)

I am Hestia =]


----------



## Talysia (Mar 13, 2007)

I think I've done this before, and I got Artemis both then and now.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes I did this before a few years ago on this site...its somewhere around here!

I got Gaia...I think that is what I had before.


----------

